# Endoscopic discectomy



## BFAITHFUL (Oct 28, 2008)

We are starting to do the YESS (endoscopic discectomy) procedures AKA Arthroscopic endoscopic microdiscectomy.  The doctor said it definitely fits CPT 63056 because its via transpedicular approach.  Is anyone else using anything different, please advise if you would like to see notes.  

thanks


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 28, 2008)

hello,
62287 may help???


----------



## mambocoder (Aug 22, 2012)

*YESS procedure*

Depending on the approach I think you both might be right! Thank you for this as I was wracking my brain to find it too.




lavanyamohan said:


> hello,
> 62287 may help???


----------

